# I really don't like how modern road bikes are decorated/painted.



## Cyclopathic (28 Sep 2012)

I especially dislike how deep rims are always always always covered in writing bearing the name or model of the wheel. The trend is continued on the frames of most makes of bike these days with road bikes being the very worst culprits.
In my very humble opinion the trend for writing all over the bike and putting as many go faster stripes on really detracts from the form of the bike, which in a lot of cases can be quite stunning especially with the weird and wonderful forms that are produced in carbon these days.
I know that this sounds like such an old fogey thing to be saying but I can't be alone in this. It just seems so gauche and gaudy and the equivalent of wearing clothes that are emblasoned with the makers name in huge writing with arbitrary graphics to emphasise it.
I have nothing against bikes being colourful or bright but there is just way too much emphasis on the writing and the go faster stripes. I really hope that the trend has reached saturation point and makers see the benefits of going in a different direction with their graphics, if for no other reason than to make them stand out from the rest so ubiquitous is this fad.
Or is it just me?

Loathed as I am to say I think the fixie community have got the right attitude to the deeper rims. They always seem to have very little or no writing on them and look the better for it. There, I said it.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Sep 2012)

I agree!


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2012)

I think the same. Too much stupid lettering for the sake of it. Why put 'High Modulus Carbon Fibre' stickered up and down the seat stays ? Some of the Italian bikes are the worse for stupid lettering. One, cant remember basically says 'internal routed cables' - whoop de doo !

PS Stealth bikes are very popular at the moment, so you have two trends, IN YOUR FACE, and stealthy.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Sep 2012)

Stealth is awesome though!

Stealth (matte black) or hot pink would be my colour of choice in a bike!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Sep 2012)

I agree; my roadie has no decals except on the front forks.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 Sep 2012)

I always pull the Zipp stickers off my carbon wheels as the stickers have no purpose and increase weight.
My Bikes all are sticker less but remain quite colourful based on the manufacture markings.... im not sure if my Venge is considered tasteful based on this thread though


----------



## gavroche (28 Sep 2012)

Have you ever thought that manufacturers are clever buggers? By putting all sorts of writing all over the bike, you are doing the advertising for them for free!
Having said that, I quite like it. I think it gives the bike some personality.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Sep 2012)

The frame I used for my single speed commuter was a bit gaudy, but gaffa tape hides many graphic design sins.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Sep 2012)

'Ready to Race' on some Cube's always makes my teeth itch when I see it, no need 

This was one of the deciding reasons I now have the bikes I have


----------



## snorri (28 Sep 2012)

gavroche said:


> Have you ever thought that manufacturers are clever buggers? By putting all sorts of writing all over the bike, you are doing the advertising for them for free!


That can work against them!
It can be difficult, at times impossible, but I always seek alternatives to products carrying advertising. I have been known to remove or cover up labelling unless the product had been presented to me free of charge in which case I feel adequately compensated for carrying the advertising.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Sep 2012)

I don't mind the brand name being on stuff, but for example I have seen a Colnago that had the brand name on the frame like 11 times per side of the frame or something daft like that, just makes me go, WTF!


----------



## 400bhp (28 Sep 2012)

Agree too.

Perhaps there's an opportunity for someone to make stealth bikes.


----------



## ayceejay (28 Sep 2012)

I'm with you cycloP. There was a time when you couldn't buy a jersey or shorts without it being covered with lettering, whereas those retro jerseys with Fiat or Bianchi written across the front _once _are cool again I have no desire to resemble a billboard. Being just a tad cynical here but do you think deep rims are really faster or just a larger surface to put lettering on?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 Sep 2012)

The problem I have with the completely stealth look is that unless its a frame which is instantly recognizable such as a Venge of some Cervelo frame many look like they are frames of Chinese from alibaba... I think branding in limited quantity's is a good things


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Sep 2012)

ayceejay said:


> I'm with you cycloP. There was a time when you couldn't buy a jersey or shorts without it being covered with lettering, whereas those retro jerseys with Fiat or Bianchi written across the front _once _are cool again I have no desire to resemble a billboard.* Being just a tad cynical here but do you think deep rims are really faster* or just a larger surface to put lettering on?


 
If used in the right situation, yes!


----------



## 400bhp (28 Sep 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> The problem I have with the completely stealth look is that unless its a frame which is instantly recognizable such as a Venge of some Cervelo frame many look like they are frames of Chinese from alibaba... I think branding in limited quantity's is a good things


 
Yes, but so what. 

Who needs to know what your bike is?


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Who needs to know what your bike is?


+1. I know what my Cannondale is, and those who know do as well.

Whether anyone else does is of no concern TBH.


----------



## GrasB (28 Sep 2012)

ayceejay said:


> Being just a tad cynical here but do you think deep rims are really faster or just a larger surface to put lettering on?


Chinese carbon 50mm with single butted spokes v's Planet X AL30 with bladed spokes. Aerodynamic drag reduction around 7w at around 20mph or about 2s/mile gain on the flat.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 Sep 2012)

ayceejay said:


> Being just a tad cynical here but do you think deep rims are really faster or just a larger surface to put lettering on?


 
http://www.analyticcycling.com/WheelsConcept_Page.html


----------



## Cheshire Celt (28 Sep 2012)

I went for the stealth Matt look


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Yes, but so what.
> 
> Who needs to know what your bike is?


 
Nobody needs to know what my bike is but I personally like knowing what a bike is when I pass it, or it passes me. Perhaps others feel the same.... The OP stated a preference for stealth bikes and, although I like stealth-ish it is within reason I still like branding on the frame... Just my preference


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Sep 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> I went for the stealth Matt look



Beautiful


----------



## 400bhp (28 Sep 2012)

GrasB said:


> Chinese carbon 50mm with single butted spokes v's Planet X AL30 with bladed spokes. Aerodynamic drag reduction around 7w at around 20mph or about 2s/mile gain on the flat.


 
so, bollox then for the ordinary cyclist.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 Sep 2012)

This is about as Stealthy as I like, still has branding for the bike but is understated and super cool imho, this is a stunning bike


----------



## GrasB (28 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> so, bollox then for the ordinary cyclist.


In terms of speed increase for a given output or power usage for a given speed? 7w is about 4.5% of the power I need to produce at 20mph.This is why gains need to be expressed in time & power.


----------



## Scruffmonster (28 Sep 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> This is about as Stealthy as I like, still has branding for the bike but is understated and super cool imho, this is a stunning bike
> 
> View attachment 13112


 
Each to their own, but 'Lightweight' written on your bike 16 times... Horrid. Simply horrid.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Sep 2012)

The Lightweight logo is unbelievably lazy


----------



## 400bhp (28 Sep 2012)

GrasB said:


> In terms of speed increase for a given output or power usage for a given speed? 7w is about 4.5% of the power I need to produce at 20mph.This is why gains need to be expressed in time & power.


 
Like I said, bollox to the average cyclist.


----------



## Cyclopathic (28 Sep 2012)

gavroche said:


> Have you ever thought that manufacturers are clever buggers? By putting all sorts of writing all over the bike, you are doing the advertising for them for free!
> Having said that, I quite like it. I think it gives the bike some personality.


Oh this has certainly occurred to me which makes me dislike it all the more. Just like with clothes.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Sep 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> They always seem to have very little or no writing on them and look the better for it. There, I said it.


 
Whilst I agree with everything you say here I actually find that modern bikes do look a lot prettier than they did some 5 years ago. rewind 20 years and some of the older frames have a simplistic beauty of their own but I do see how all the bling has an appeal.

When you search for a bike to buy (as a newcommer) its very tempting to see the latest cube (or whatever) with all its stickers & branded aero rims and think "wow, that's a smashing looking beast"...but when you get it home and out on the road it feels slightly overdressed and fussy.

thing is, by then Cube have already made the sale.

So perhaps they have it right, after all the sales figure must drive the designs.


----------



## Scruffmonster (28 Sep 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Nobody needs to know what my bike is but I personally like knowing what a bike is when I pass it, or it passes me. Perhaps others feel the same.... The OP stated a preference for stealth bikes and, although I like stealth-ish it is within reason I still like branding on the frame... Just my preference


 
With all due respect, I would say that opinion is probably held by 100% of non pro's with a Venge.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> The Lightweight logo is unbelievably lazy


perhaps its being ironic.

or are you... and I've double fluffed this post


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Sep 2012)

No, the logo is shoot, looks like they couldnt be arsed or were to tight to pay for a proper graphic designer and settled for something knocked out on MS Word! Nice wheels, shoot logo!


----------



## HovR (28 Sep 2012)

I personally quite like some of Cube's more subtle mountain bike frame designs:







Matt black with subtle branding and designs. Maybe a bit too much going on around the wheels though.


----------



## PpPete (28 Sep 2012)

I have a matt black bike with no manufacturers decals on at all ...It was powder coated after all
Very "stealth".... apart from the VERY RUDE sticker (courtesy of Mickle). I could tell you what it farking said but the farking censor just farking well blanks it out.


----------



## Cyclopathic (28 Sep 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> The problem I have with the completely stealth look is that unless its a frame which is instantly recognizable such as a Venge of some Cervelo frame many look like they are frames of Chinese from alibaba... I think branding in limited quantity's is a good things


But wouldn't you remember what brand of bike you bought?


----------



## Cyclopathic (28 Sep 2012)

The stealth look is definitely preferable but as has been mentioned becoming almost as cliched. I don't mind colour and design on frames and done well it can enhance a bikes lines and look. Matt black is fine but I'd like to see a bit more use of colour in the mix as well. 
All I want is decent looking bikes tastefully finished with a minimum of writing on them. Being a bit of a traditionalist I think a head badge is sufficient to proclaim the make of bike and the model of bike can be neatly written in an appropriate font on the top tube (or crossbar as it is more accurately known as.) I mean is that too much to ask.
It occurs to me that the 80s was an era in which there were a lot of really, really disgusting paint jobs. Perhaps not quite as liberal with the writing but then again there weren't as many bikes with over sized tubing on which to put it, but the paint jobs...oh my. (Apart from the Raleigh team panasonic range which will forever have a place in my affections)


----------



## MacB (28 Sep 2012)

Agree with the OP here and I remove stickers etc from rims and have a fancy frame which I stripped of decals and had powdercoated.

Tis the modern world I tells ya....wandering around with logos on what we wear and use...and we pay extra for the privilege. Some of the high end bikes you might as well be walking around with a sandwich board.


----------



## Scruffmonster (28 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> Agree with the OP here and I remove stickers etc from rims and have a fancy frame which I stripped of decals and had powdercoated.
> 
> Tis the modern world I tells ya....wandering around with logos on what we wear and use...and we pay extra for the privilege. Some of the high end bikes you might as well be walking around with a sandwich board.


 
True that.

Has anyone ever counted the ridiculous number of them on a Boardman? I know they're a young upstart getting their name out there, but the sheer amount on there is crazy. Especially since the Ritchey finishing kit got traded out for their own.

This is made even more apparent when he has one of his bikes on the TdF highlights show, covered up with tape. They look amazing, sans decals.


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2012)

Fortunately my Pinnacle sportive is plain, unadorned gloss black.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 Sep 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> But wouldn't you remember what brand of bike you bought?


 
My reasoning was explained and justfied after the origional post, if you read the entire thread you will understand why I personally like limited branding, it would also save you from asking.


----------



## black'n'yellow (28 Sep 2012)

I love stickers on stuff - the more the merrier. Manufacturers also like stickers on stuff, so other people can read them.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> No, the logo is s***, looks like they couldnt be arsed or were to tight to pay for a proper graphic designer and settled for something knocked out on MS Word! Nice wheels, s*** logo!



Might as well be comic sans. The rest of the bike gives me wood though.


----------



## simon.r (28 Sep 2012)

Some car manufacturers offer 'de-badging' as an option. OK, you generally get the make badge left on, but the 2.0 GTI (or whatever) can be removed - normally FOC. Though the reasons are probably more specific than de-badging just for the sake of it.

Personally 'loud' branding is a real disincentive to buy - especially on clothes. More than once I have been about to buy an item of clothing then put it back when I've noticed a very un-subtle logo.

Not sure if No-Logo bikes works or not?


----------



## GrasB (28 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Like I said, bollox to the average cyclist.


4.5% power reduction is the difference between the same perceived effort after 30 min & 90 min. The average cyclist will think of that as significant.


----------



## Longshot (28 Sep 2012)

I like the lettering and logos. Feel free to send me all the ones you don't want.


----------



## vickster (28 Sep 2012)

Not bothered about too much lettering and stickers, but I like colour...matt black, ugh ... but each to their own eh  If we all rode matt black bikes, it'd be a pain finding them in the racks...bit like all of those grey and silver cars in the supermarket carpark


----------



## MacB (28 Sep 2012)

Interestingly, or not, when I was originally thinking about a custom, or fancier OTP, frame, I looked closely at Van Nicholas. To the point at which I was almost ready to order one with a £200 ish upgrade for a slight customisation. I also asked if they'd just leave the decals off and was told No, but I could always scrape them off myself if I wanted.


----------



## MrJamie (29 Sep 2012)

vickster said:


> Not bothered about too much lettering and stickers, but I like colour...matt black, ugh ... but each to their own eh  If we all rode matt black bikes, it'd be a pain finding them in the racks...bit like all of those grey and silver cars in the supermarket carpark


I'm the same, Id like a "best" bike to have an interesting colourscheme and design, to make it a little bit more unique, though black is good for getting muddy. I quite like some of the more blingy Focus CX/road bikes.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Sep 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> some of the older frames have a simplistic beauty of their own but I do see how all the bling has an appeal.


 
Heard of Hetchins Bikes?

Ok, so they didn't have a huge amount of writing, but the rest of them were/are certainly *BALLLLLIIIINNNGGGG!*



> hen you search for a bike to buy (as a newcommer) its very tempting to see the latest cube (or whatever) with all its stickers & branded aero rims and think "wow, that's a smashing looking beast"...but when you get it home and out on the road it feels slightly overdressed and fussy.
> thing is, by then Cube have already made the sale. So perhaps they have it right, after all the sales figure must drive the designs.



I don't know about anyone else, but the more I see carbon, light as a feather racing bike designs, the more a lot of them bore me silly. To me they all look the same now (ironic as so did the old bikes, I know). I don't mean in terms of them being plastered with ads, I just mean the general design of them.

I have my Carbon light as a feather TT Felt, but I most certainly won't be getting anything else similar in a hurry and it is black with only a few bits of understated yellow lettering and lining too.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Sep 2012)

GrasB said:


> 4.5% power reduction is the difference between the same perceived effort after 30 min & 90 min. The average cyclist will think of that as significant.


 
No they won't.


----------



## byegad (29 Sep 2012)

Without all the names and numbers how else will the fashion victims be able to let everyone else know that they have the latest thing?

Personally I don't care either way but it is done, in my opinion, in order to generate sales for the new model every year.


----------



## black'n'yellow (29 Sep 2012)

byegad said:


> Personally I don't care either way but it is done, in my opinion, in order to generate sales for the new model every year.


 
For the hard of understanding, read this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brand

I really don't get what the problem is. Last time I opened a tin of beans, it said 'Cross & Blackwell' on the label. I saw that as a good thing - they're much better than Heinz and thanks to the label, I knew which tin to buy.


----------



## jdtate101 (29 Sep 2012)

I don't see the point of getting upset if other people's bikes have branding. If you don't want it, don't buy it. Just don't moan and preach at those who have. Each to their own.


----------



## SS Retro (29 Sep 2012)

Not a big fan of modern big lettered frames and wheels with stickers that state the obvious, but a nice retro paint job and decals on a modern bike works a treat IMO.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Sep 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> For the hard of understanding, read this:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brand
> 
> I really don't get what the problem is. Last time I opened a tin of beans, it said 'Cross & Blackwell' on the label. I saw that as a good thing - they're much better than Heinz and thanks to the label, I knew which tin to buy.


 Yeah, but they didn't scrawl Cross and Blackwell on every frigging bean, did they?


----------



## black'n'yellow (29 Sep 2012)

slowmotion said:


> Yeah, but they didn't scrawl Cross and Blackwell on every frigging bean, did they?


 
Indeed not. But then my wheels don't have 'Dura Ace' written on every spoke either....


----------



## Paul J (29 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> No they won't.


 
I'd agree to most of us wouldn't notice the difference on performance only the heavy loss in the bank balance.


----------



## MacB (29 Sep 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Indeed not. But then my wheels don't have 'Dura Ace' written on every spoke either....


 
but didn't someone sneak up and put little 'Mr Grumpy' stickers on each of your spokes


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Sep 2012)

Generally the very best things out there are the ones where they don't have to make a song and dance about it. They just let the quality do the talking.

Look at the Leica M Series of cameras, say, a M6 for example. If you didn't know what it was, then you probably wouldn't look at it twice!


----------



## black'n'yellow (29 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> but didn't someone sneak up and put little 'Mr Grumpy' stickers on each of your spokes


 
Ironically, the thread title is_ "I really don't like how modern road bikes are decorated/painted" -_ and I'm supposed to be the grumpy one....


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Ironically, the thread title is_ "I really don't like how modern road bikes are decorated/painted" -_ and I'm supposed to be the grumpy one....


 

Yeah 'Mr Grumpy' is not what I would describe you.,...


----------



## black'n'yellow (29 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah 'Mr Grumpy' is not what I would describe you.,...


 
I prefer my approach to yours, to be honest..


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Sep 2012)

I like flash looking gear, with brash logos... it's so distasteful that it brings a smile to my face. My CUBE has CUBE written on it in massive big letters... good - I like it that way


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I like flash looking gear, with brash logos... it's so distasteful that it brings a smile to my face. My CUBE has CUBE written on it in massive big letters... good - I like it that way


 
You mean like this, I Agree ................... get it ......................... Agree


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (29 Sep 2012)

Granted the 'Ready for Race' is a bit cheesey, but I love the clean and tidy look of my Peloton, even down to the internally routed cabling. It's certainly a lot neater and classier looking than many of the garish 'volume shifter' main brands out there.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Sep 2012)

Ffoeg said:


> Granted the 'Ready for Race' is a bit cheesey, but I love the clean and tidy look of my Peloton, even down to the internally routed cabling. It's certainly a lot neater and classier looking than many of the garish 'volume shifter' main brands out there.


 
Nice ................... I am torn between that cube agree and this at the moment:


----------



## Cheshire Celt (29 Sep 2012)

Just had a close. Look at my focus no stickers on the frame it's all part of the paint job


----------



## black'n'yellow (29 Sep 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Just had a close. Look at my focus no stickers on the frame it's all part of the paint job


 
Just checking - are you being ironic..?


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Sep 2012)

My current weapon of choice...


----------



## slowmotion (29 Sep 2012)

"Ready for Race" isnt a bit cheesey....it's rancid.


----------



## Octet (29 Sep 2012)

My bike fortunately doesn't have many decals, logos or the such on the frame. It has a small one (Raleigh, as that is the bike make) near the seat on the top but that is about it.
The one thing my bicycle does have in concern to excessive advertisement is on the rims, Michelin is written on them about fifty times...


----------



## 2wd (29 Sep 2012)

Sorry but I'm loving my Cube Deco


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Sep 2012)

Nice bottle cages^


----------



## 2wd (29 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Nice bottle cages^


 
Wasn't sure if the make of the bike was clear, so I bought these just to be sure


----------



## Cheshire Celt (29 Sep 2012)

2wd said:


> Sorry but I'm loving my Cube Deco


That's a nice looking bike


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Sep 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> That's a nice looking bike



....Just a pity about the evil, gratuitously gawdy writing and capitalist branding all over it!! 


I do like Ffoeg's green bike posted earlier though.


----------



## MacB (29 Sep 2012)

Green is a wonderful colour for a bike


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Sep 2012)

Horrendous


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Horrendous


 

It's the same colour as our MyCyclingLog tickers.

Al.. I am shocked mate...


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Sep 2012)

Although the backdrop of grass and red brickwork is a class touch!


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (29 Sep 2012)

I think sometimes it is overdone, such as on some of Trek's models. Do we really need 'Trek' painted large three times on both sides of the frame? Other than that I have no problem with manufacturer's names etc on them, if the kit's good then that's all that matters.


----------



## vickster (29 Sep 2012)

I have always been rather fond of this - subtle but with some colour

Do like my Pave though


----------



## Primal Scream (29 Sep 2012)

User3094 said:


> You are all talking rubbish of course, this is quite possibly the sexiest bike on the planet......


 Sorry but that is just tacky.


----------



## Primal Scream (29 Sep 2012)

vickster said:


> View attachment 13199
> 
> I have always been rather fond of this - subtle but with some colour
> 
> Do like my Pave though


Now thst is very nice


----------



## SS Retro (30 Sep 2012)

Of modern road bikes Kona get somewhere near as far as decal and paint.




Mind it's all down to personal choice at the end of the day.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (30 Sep 2012)

I like what Kona have done as to colour schemes and logos etc. Not too shouty.


----------



## Switchback (30 Sep 2012)

Of course it's personal preference, but I agree with the OP. While riding my Giant near the Indianapolis Motor Speedway, ( home of the Brickyard 400 ), I was approached by three NASCAR drivers, saying they were jealous of my decals! ( just kidding )


----------



## SS Retro (30 Sep 2012)

Like this De Rosa 'team' too, flat pain works a treat.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (30 Sep 2012)

/\/\ looks like military surplus


----------



## SS Retro (30 Sep 2012)

Ffoeg said:


> /\/\ looks like military surplus


Maybe you need DPM camo gear to ride it.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Sep 2012)




----------



## ziggys101 (30 Sep 2012)

You can have any colour as long as its black  my current perch!


----------



## theclaud (30 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> Green is a wonderful colour for a bike


 
Almost good enough to ride...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Sep 2012)

ziggys101 said:


> You can have any colour as long as its black  my current perch!
> View attachment 13247



Ok, nuts to what I said about stealth bikes, I want this bike!


----------



## Cyclopathic (30 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ok, nuts to what I said about stealth bikes, I want this bike!


I do like this quite a lot but I would still have to peel the stickers off the rims though. 
If I was the pilot of a stealth bomber then I'd have this bike back at the aeroplane garage (or wherever they park the things) for when I got back. I'd probably fly the plane in my cycling gear so that I could just get straight on it when I parked the bomber.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It's the same colour as our MyCyclingLog tickers.
> 
> Al.. I am shocked mate...


I'd say it was closer to the colour of your ''sick'' emoticon. The MCL ticker has a bit of yellow in it and I saw a similar and gorgeous, almost olive green M Steel bike on Brighton seafront on Saturday morning. Green can be the kind of colour that doesn't shout ''look at me'' but when you do look at it, you want to look just that little bit longer.


----------



## Chris S (1 Oct 2012)

Here are some photos of my Raleigh Chiltern with and without the twee decals. I think it looks better without:


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Oct 2012)

Hmmm.

You know I think I'm a convert. Since this thread I've actually been paying attention to the paint job on bikes (all of them) and I do actually agree (at least I'm starting to) that less is, indeed, more. I think perhaps I was falling for the "all that glitters trap" but now, after a few weeks of reflection, I'm coming round.


----------



## BrumJim (15 Oct 2012)

The UK Sport Innovation bikes used by Bradley Wiggins and others is quite subtle. But there again, they don't particuarly want to sell lots of bikes.

Is the fashion for massive decals based on making the frames look bigger? In that the bigger frame is more high-tech, more Carbon and less steel, or even aluminium? Look at me, see how big my tubes are, and therefore how much this is a Carbon bike!!!!


----------



## Cyclopathic (15 Oct 2012)

BrumJim said:


> The UK Sport Innovation bikes used by Bradley Wiggins and others is quite subtle. But there again, they don't particuarly want to sell lots of bikes.
> 
> Is the fashion for massive decals based on making the frames look bigger? In that the bigger frame is more high-tech, more Carbon and less steel, or even aluminium? Look at me, see how big my tubes are, and therefore how much this is a Carbon bike!!!!


It does seem that the carbon bikes are the worst offenders so you may have a point. They could well be drawing attention to the fact that they are not steel or aliminium. However I still prefer the look of the carbon bikes without all the graphics.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Oct 2012)

Ffoeg said:


> /\/\ looks like military surplus


 
Catrike did a limited edition (25) "Civil Service" Expedition - a militarised version with the stencils in MASH fonts


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (15 Oct 2012)

What's the general thoughts on the Vino Tarmac from specialized. The Olympics has regulations on the size of decals and number of them on the frame. I'm interested to know if people think its too much and If this is due to the decals, paint, or both


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2012)

^^ too much red.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Oct 2012)

Is there a stealthy Fred Astaire in that picture...or is the tapping coming from an iffy BB?


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Oct 2012)

Very nice


----------



## jayonabike (16 Oct 2012)

My Cervelo R5
I like the look of the bike in both these pictures but the wheels in the first photo give the bike a bit of an understated look compared to the second.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2012)

take the Cosmic stickers off the wheels and it will look fab.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (16 Oct 2012)

Agree with Ian.. I take all the stickers of my wheels, they look better and it saves weight (every little helps as they say)


----------



## black'n'yellow (16 Oct 2012)

The Vino bike looks great - the only thing wrong with those Cervelo pics is that the hoods are higher than the saddle.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Oct 2012)

If only I could afford both of those wheelset's on that Cervelo! I am having a wheel buying nightmare atm, just can not decide and commit either way!


----------



## jayonabike (16 Oct 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> The Vino bike looks great - the only thing wrong with those Cervelo pics is that the hoods are higher than the saddle.


No they're not, it's the camera angle.


----------



## jayonabike (16 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> take the Cosmic stickers off the wheels and it will look fab.


It has crossed my mind, but I do like them.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2012)

jayonabike said:


> It has crossed my mind, but I do like them.


 

nah mate, they're rubbish.. far better without them...


----------



## jayonabike (16 Oct 2012)

If I was to, what the best way to de-sticker carbon wheels?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2012)

jayonabike said:


> If I was to, what the best way to de-sticker carbon wheels?


 

just rip the babies off as fast as you can, then spend the next hour rolling the gooey gunk off with your thumbs....


----------



## black'n'yellow (16 Oct 2012)

unless of course they are under the clear coat...


----------



## musa (16 Oct 2012)

Hair dryer so they say

Vsprint wheels have my interest at the moment 

Nice 50mm Pegasus unmachined though


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Oct 2012)

You can replace the Cosmic stickers with some more subtle ones. Same decal, just a different colourway. Can also put only 2 on instead of 3 to make it less cluttered.

But, if you like them, leave them alone!


----------



## Cyclopathic (16 Oct 2012)

The Specialized isn't too bad apart from getting a bit 90s with the handlebar tape/decoration. The cervelo just needs a rim-stickerectomy. (ahem)


----------



## the_mikey (16 Oct 2012)

SS Retro said:


> Not a big fan of modern big lettered frames and wheels with stickers that state the obvious, but a nice retro paint job and decals on a modern bike works a treat IMO.


 

To me a retro paint job is a metallic hot pink and white straight out of the 80's!


----------



## doctornige (16 Oct 2012)

The writing thing is EXACTLY like skis. The whole ski is one huge logo, and I actually like them that way. Some bikes look nice understated, and others look nifty with all the writing on them. They look striking. Now, I really dislike black stealth bikes. I think they show a lack of imagination, just like bozos who wear all black ski gear.


----------



## doctornige (16 Oct 2012)

The writing thing is EXACTLY like skis. The whole ski is one huge logo, and I actually like them that way. Some bikes look nice understated, and others look nifty with all the writing on them. They look striking. Now, I really dislike black stealth bikes. I think they show a lack of imagination, just like bozos who wear all black ski gear.


----------

